
Edward: An IDE for novel-writing - isaaclyman
https://github.com/isaaclyman/Edward-the-App
======
isaaclyman
Edward is a webapp for writing novels. I built and launched it over the last
six months as a side project. The app was made with Vue, Node, and PostgreSQL.
There's an unlimited-time free trial, so give it a look and let me know if you
have any feedback.

